# Català-Balear: com et/te dius?



## Roi Marphille

Bon dia illencs/illenques!

pot ser que a les Balears es digui: 
- com te noms? 

com ho dieu?

gràcies


Roi


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Bon dia illencs/illenques!
> 
> pot ser que a les Balears es digui:
> - com te noms?
> 
> com ho dieu?
> 
> gràcies
> 
> 
> Roi



Holaaa
Passava per aquí i he vist llum..

Noltros deim
Qué noms? o Com te noms? però sobre tot la primera opció (al menys a Mallorca, no se com ho diuen la resta dels illencs...)

Ptnts
Be


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Holaaa
> Passava per aquí i he vist llum..
> 
> Noltros deim
> Qué noms? o Com te noms? però sobre tot la primera opció (al menys a Mallorca, no se com ho diuen la resta dels illencs...)
> 
> Ptnts
> Be


uuuau, això del "qué noms?" no ho sabia..
i quan us referiu a algú altre...dieu: "aquell senyor *es/se nom* Joan" per exemple? 
o dieu "*es diu*" ?


----------



## Mei

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> uuuau, això del "qué noms?" no ho sabia..
> i quan us referiu a algú altre...dieu: "aquell senyor *es/se nom* Joan" per exemple?
> o dieu "*es diu*" ?


 
I per dir "*em dic Maria*"? "*Me nom Maria*"?

Mei


----------



## belén

Aquest senyor nom Juan
Jo nom (però per cualque extranya raó pronunciat "nonc") Belén

Be


----------



## Roi Marphille

belen said:
			
		

> Aquest senyor nom Juan
> Jo nom (però per cualque extranya raó pronunciat "nonc") Belén
> 
> Be


uuuuaaaaaaala  Belén!
m'has deixat al.lucinat! no ho sabia! 
Ningú diu el "em" "es"..en aquests casos? us va l'estalvi eh?


----------



## belén

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> uuuuaaaaaaala  Belén!
> m'has deixat al.lucinat! no ho sabia!
> Ningú diu el "em" "es"..en aquests casos? us va l'estalvi eh?



Normalment no.
A veure, tampoc em sona rariiiisim lo de 
"me _nonc_ Belén" però em sona molt millor "_nonc_ Belén"


----------



## Mei

Ui, si és que no en tinc ni idea de mallorquí, pot ser hi hauria d'anar a passar les vancaces...  ... Quan falta per l'estiu?

MEi


----------



## Samaruc

Salutacions,

La veritat és que, almenys al País Valencià, els balears són els grans desconeguts, cosa que és una veritable llàstima. Malgrat això, a les comarques valencianes de les Marines hi ha molta influència mallorquina per repoblacions relativament recents (a Tàrbena encara salen) i, segons tinc entès, a Eivissa hi ha certa influència valenciana (per contactes mariners i, actualment, per l'abundosa presència de professorat valencià).

Jo fa poc que vaig descobrir aquest verb, nòmer, i em va sobtar molt perquè no en tenia ni idea.

Mireu què en diu el Diccionari Català-Valencià-Balear sobre la seua etimologia, és bastant curiós:

_    Etim.: tot aquest verb és una formació analògica damunt la pregunta «¿què ha nom?». Aquesta frase interrogativa, pronunciada ka nɔ́m sofrí un refluixament del pronom què i es pronuncià kə nɔ́m, quedant anul·lat l'auxiliar ha i resultant la frase convertida en «¿què nom?» En aquesta etapa de desgast de la frase, la forma nom fou interpretada com a tercera persona de singular d'un verb que no existia, però que es va construir damunt la dita forma de tercera persona, constituint-se per analogia les formes de les altres persones i temps verbals. La forma de present d'infinitiu nòmer s'usa poc, però no és infreqüent sentir dir a un menorquí: «¿Què ha de nòmer aquest fiet?» (=¿com ha d'anomenar-se aquest nen?)._


----------



## Mei

Ep, moltes gràcies!  

Mei


----------



## Roi Marphille

Ei, moltes gràcies a tot/es per les vostres aportacions!

Estic molt content d'haver-me fet aquesta pregunta!

Amic Samaruc, 
Una vegada més, m'ha encantat la teva valuosa i ben documentada pinzellada. 


Salutacions des de terres osonenques, 

Roi


----------



## pasti_for_ever

hola,es pot di de diverses maneres.Pere que mes se usen crec que son:com te dius o que noms.be jo visc en Mallorca pero no soc ni de mallorca ni d'espanya asi que no estic molt segura.adeu.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hola. Wheeewww!!! Després de llegir aquest fil, m'he ficat en lios.No savia qui hi ha maneres diferents de preguntar.  Finalment, quina manera es correcta per preguntar el nom d'algú?  Sería correcta dir - Com et dius?


----------



## Roi Marphille

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Hola. Wheeewww!!! Després de llegir aquest fil, m'he ficat en lios.No savia qui hi ha maneres diferents de preguntar. Finalment, quina manera es correcta per preguntar el nom d'algú? Sería correcta dir - Com et dius?


Sí amic, "*com et dius*" és la manera del Català Central-Standard. 
Per a una persona que aprèn la llengua a Catalunya, crec que és més aconsellable aprendre l'Standard ja que és la versió utilitzada a la majoria de mitjans de comunicació, organismes oficials etc...
Com has vist, alguns dels catalans no coneixíem les altres versions!. 
De totes maneres, totes són correctes i no n'hi hauria d'haver cap amb més valor que una altra. 
Salutacions, 
Roi


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Roi, no et sona allò de "unes nines que se pensen que sa *verge nom Esteve*"?


----------

